
Going to the root of the gender gap in tech – and fixing it for good - beatricius
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/imagilabs/imagicharm-the-accessory-every-girl-will-love-to-program?ref=cupimv
======
jad_mh
Regardless of the user's gender, this product simply makes technology less
intimidating and it's just brilliant. The notion that coding is hard or
complicated is often too common and deters young people from engaging with it.
This product teaches logic. I think the focus shouldn't be on making it
"simple" for girls. It is making it simple for all young people while making
it appealing to young girls in particular because WHY THE HELL NOT! For the
bitter boys out there who feel left out, get over it. It is time we make
technology inclusive!! Because as it stands today, it is not.

------
gmiliauskas
A pretty neat project. Programming used to have more physicality whereas now
it mostly revolves around screens and touchscreens. Writing code is cool, but
building things by writing code is even cooler, and that for young folks just
starting off, that does make a difference.

------
ta727
Coding is fast becoming the single-most important skill in the modern
workplace. The lack of a pathway to increase interest for half the world's
young population in this field needs to change. This project has my support.

------
elion
I've worked as a computer science tutor for teenagers and I know they love
when they can see the results of their work!

I hope that schools or other educational NGOs will soon adopt this for both
girls and boys!

------
alexaedstrom
This is really great, I love that it inspires you to get better at code and
create even cooler designs and integrations.

------
juliadelin
As a woman in tech, but a non-coder, this is what I would have wanted as a
girl. I backed for one of those gadgets!

------
linask
This is such a great way to get girls into programming. I'm a proud supporter!

------
bencep
This project is such a cool way to convince young people that coding is
something that is fun to do! Keep up the good work!

------
dorapalfi
We talk about wanting gender equality and wanting to hire female developers -
and this is finally a tangible solution!

~~~
krapp
Don't oversell it. It's more likely to reinforce gender biases than address
them - as it makes it appear that girls need "simplistic" aids like this to be
able to learn programming, whereas boys wouldn't.

The goal is noble, but a "solution" it is not.

~~~
linask
Claiming that it is a simplistic aid is _exactly_ what reinforces such
stereotypes. It's a cool way to break the barrier and gender-neutralise
programming. Gender bias or not, a lot of girls simply like cool and pretty
gadgets (I was one of them - not ashamed ;). Reducing inequality in any area
is not denying the girls cool and pretty things if this is what some of them
might want - it's allowing everyone to engage and do so in any way that lets
them express themselves. BTW - if there ever is a gadget like that for boys,
I'll happily support it too!

------
alfredwahl
I love this product! Proud backer!

